# Can you buy more essence?



## Xme (Nov 27, 2017)

I can?t seem to get enough natural essence. Can I buy more?


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 27, 2017)

Nope.

Wait for the quarry to offer natural essence and go then.


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought you can you leaf ticket to buy the amount of mats you still need to craft.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 28, 2017)

LuciaMew said:


> I thought you can you leaf ticket to buy the amount of mats you still need to craft.



This is true but I think the poster was referring to a way to buy them without spending RL money. 

I never use tickets for crafting, either for materials or early finishing, but to each his own.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 28, 2017)

Well, kinda... when crafting, you can substitute missing materials with tickets - but essences are prohibitively expensive at 20 tickets for a single essence. It really is better to wait for the quarry to offer essence, and talk to your villagers a lot as they will randomly gift you essence, too.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

I think maybe your best option for essence is to wait for the quarry to offer what you are looking for (if it's shiny you receive more I believe?) and try to talk to the villagers that offer it as frequently as possible.


----------

